# latest scan pics =)



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a few of the pics from the growth scan today =)











she's got her foot up under her chin in this one 





You can actually see her lips =)

I'm not a proud mummy...... much lol these are the best scan pics so far 
To think this was our first : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry didnt realise they'd come out so big!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow great pictures


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhhhh Lou amazing brill piccies thank you for sharing with us x


----------



## alisonz (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh makes me all broody


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Imogen!


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Imogen!



She says "Hi Northey"... well shes kicking me hard enough at mo so im guessing this is the point shes trying to make lol =) xx


----------



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2011)

wonderful pics well done proud mummy


----------



## bev (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Lou,

They are great pictures and I think Imogen is going to be a gymnast judging by her foot under her chin - he he. I had a scan on Alex and he was sucking his thumb - and once had a monitor on my tummy and we could hear he had the hiccups - he he.Bev


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 25, 2011)

awh how cute  I love the scan photo's sometimes they can be so clear x


----------



## FM001 (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't believe the clarity of the pictures, my children's scan photos weren't that clear so technology has certainly moved forward in recent years.  Lovely pics and my best wishes go out to you and your family.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 2, 2011)

she has a beautiful profile she will be beautiful like her mum


----------

